
Google’s Android ban for Huawei proves we need strong alternatives - ax0ar
https://www.dailysabah.com/op-ed/2019/05/21/googles-android-ban-for-huawei-proves-we-need-strong-alternatives
======
mhkool
I _was_ enthousiastic about Purism and was following their progress on making
a new phone, the Librem 5. My interest in Purism has dropped to zero since it
is an American company that can be forced to do whatever a president wants it
to do. Yes, we need an alternative and it has to be one that is out of reach
of the president of the USA to make sure that our investments keep their
value.

------
deca6cda37d0
We need an European company that steps up. Maybe in an Airbus styled way.
Different countries different parts of the product.

Hardware, software and services. Working tightly together.

~~~
ax0ar
There's no guarantee that a European company won't do similar things. That's
exactly the problem. Technology has to serve the people and not become weapons
of governments under which they live.

